# Tapatalk has been updated



## mugzy (May 26, 2014)

All,

Tapatalk was updated today 5-26-14 if there are any issues with the new update please post them here.


----------



## GreatGunz (May 26, 2014)

I hate tapa talk ....... Sux!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 26, 2014)

Tapatalk is the shit for at work. Some of the guy's avis would generate some questions if they were seen on my computer screen lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 26, 2014)

Like my Avi....  Haha   but I also don't use tap talk


----------



## TheLupinator (May 26, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Like my Avi....  Haha   but I also don't use tap talk



Exactly! and I'm in finance, so half naked women is no problem, but someone might stop like "oh whatcha reading"........... 



"Definitely Not About Steroids Bro!!!!"


----------



## Joliver (May 26, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Tapatalk is the shit for at work. Some of the guy's avis would generate some questions if they were seen on my computer screen lol



Some of the guy's avis???  Cause their is nothing wrong with an avi of young girl with duct tape over her mouth.....lol


----------



## TheLupinator (May 26, 2014)

joliver said:


> Some of the guy's avis???  Cause their is nothing wrong with an avi of young girl with duct tape over her mouth.....lol





No Joli, I'm in finance - here it's common knowledge women are inferior (in a good way?) (not you Jenner) - But you're shifting the blame away from your BROLIC WINNIE THE POOH avi - Clearly he is on way more than just winnie and you're blatantly trying to target adolescents!!!!!!  You're sick


----------



## Joliver (May 28, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> No Joli, I'm in finance - here it's common knowledge women are inferior (in a good way?) (not you Jenner) - But you're shifting the blame away from your BROLIC WINNIE THE POOH avi - Clearly he is on way more than just winnie and you're blatantly trying to target adolescents!!!!!!  You're sick



I had to use winnie the pooh...my ice cream truck broke down.  LOL


----------

